# Glassware for an event



## meekoct (Sep 12, 2006)

OK Political fundraiser... no definite numbers... starting no. 50. 
Wines red and white mostly, some alcohol has entered the picture. 
Whiskey and vodka with mixes.. How do I plan for glassware? 
Somebody told me to multiply by three? does anyone agree or is there a formula? 
Thanks:crazy::blush:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

3 works most times.....depends on how long the event is, how many comings and goings.....


----------



## meekoct (Sep 12, 2006)

the event is for two hours. comings and goings?


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Comings and goings, not everyone present at the same time. At a small event most folks stay closer to the entire alloted time. At larger political events folks tend to drop in, make the rounds and go, so you may only have 50 to 70% present at any given time.


----------

